
Fear of Authoritarian Regimes Is Pushing the Film Industry to Self-Censor - nabla9
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/china/2020-08-04/hollywood-running-out-villains?
======
nabla9
[https://outline.com/3pzRsm](https://outline.com/3pzRsm)

